# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) فــــلاشة فلاش Lenovo IdeaTab A3000

## mohamed73

*Lenovo IdeaTab A3000*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]SP_Flash_Tool_v3.1344.0.212 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   

```

A3000_A422_000_020_130527_WW_SMS.part1
A3000_A422_000_020_130527_WW_SMS.part2

```

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*IdeaTab-A3000-H * 
IdeaTab-A3000-H_863156020606592_nvram_150318-205004
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Lenovo-A3000-H_863438028544821_nvram_151202-213915
Lenovo-A3000-H_863438028544821_nvram_151202-213915 
IdeaTab-A3000-H_130822_backup_150318-205020.part1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
IdeaTab-A3000-H_130822_backup_150318-205020.part2
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
IdeaTab-A3000-H_130822_backup_150318-205020.part3
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## masrawy_2000

Thank ou

----------


## gfk1

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mco312009

بارك الله فيك يامبدع

----------

